# Official Roko Leni-Ukic Season Thread



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Raptors' season gets underway pretty quick here but I think we'll all be watching to see what Ukic can do now that he's on a (very) good team. This is the place to find and post updates and generally discuss how he's doing over there. This is our first real experience with this kind of foreign development, as I don't think Ramon really counts, so it should be very interesting. 

Will he start? Could he average more assists than Jose last season? Will Tau Ceramica be a dominant team? We'll start finding out come November 2.

Here's Tau's Euroleague site:
http://www.euroleague.net/teams/teamCard.jsp?id=BAS

I heard that they may have already played some games? Does anyone know more about this?

Go Roko!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Easy to forget about Ukic. When you look at the previews and outlooks being written on the future of the Raptors, and even some of the articles by the esteemed Toronto sports media, Ukic is not mentioned most of the time. Almost like he's skipped our team by not signing this year.

If Ukic is half as exciting a player as everyone seems to think he is he will be like getting an extra first-round draft pick when he comes over (hopefully sooner than later).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's a translated page of a recent victory:
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-42,GGLG:en&sa=G

Translation isn't so good.


Looks like Ukic had 6 points.

Tau's ACB stats:
http://www.acb.com/stsacum.php?cod_equipo=BAS&cod_competicion=LACB&cod_edicion=50


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Looks like he's averaging 5.5 points, 3 rebounds, and 2.5 assists in two games. Not a bad start.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

roko was nice in the euros - he is like a shooting guard with sic handles - all kinds of talent.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am looking forward tothis thread.....I hope we all try to keep it alive!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko's first Euroleague game:

http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=1&partido=2

Apparently should have had a few more assists but teammates couldn't finish.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Keep the links coming....not a great first game, but he is still getting to know his new team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Apparently he has played great defense with TAU. Great to hear.

He has to get used to playing with Tiago Splitter, who will be his teammate when he decides to come to Toronto.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

One nice thing about Roko with Tau is that he's not play/on the road almost every day. That gives a him a lot of time to work on his skills (ie perimeter jumper) and hit the gym. I know that isn't nearly as much pressure to hit the weights but he knows it's a weakness of his game, especially when it comes to the NBA. They must have pretty good facilities in Barcelona and there's at least one other guy on his team preparing for the NBA that needs to add strength. Shooting is the one area I think we'll see a ton of improvement- by the time he comes over he should be money from 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tau vs Zalgiris tomorrow.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

charlz said:


> roko was nice in the euros - he is like a shooting guard with sic handles - all kinds of talent.


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/roko-leniukic.asp

NBA Comparison: Sleepy Floyd



> A player with shocking talent ... Mature with great experience over the course of his career ... He's got a rare talent .. Has the size to play the shooting guard position, but handles the point position very well ... Really needs the ball in his hands to be most effective ... Still lacks physical strangth ... *He has good leaping ability, but nothing that leaves your mouth open * ... He is most *impressive with the ball in his hands dribbling and creating * ... Has great body control, changes direction, very fluid athlete ... Plays with extreme confidence and *excels in finding teammates off the dribble drive* ... Does not usually take the ball all the way to the basket, as his body is not built for constant punishment ...
> 
> Weaknesses If the ball is not in his hands, he has a tough time having a factor in the game ... Still *lacks consistency from 3 point range*, but has *good mechanics and room for improvement * ... Sometimes appears to lose his shooting range late in games, maybe due to lack of physical strength ... Still can be prone to turnovers and wild play leading to traveling calls ... Must *improve his defensive desire and intensity * ...
> Cristian Biagini
> ...


Don't mean to beat a dead horse to death but I see Roko as a "combo" guard. From the little I have seen and read on him I think he needs to work on his outside shot. He's got the handles to play the 1, and the rebounding and size to run and gun at the 3. 

My call.. hit the gym, work on your shot... see you in 2 seasons.

PG - Calderon
SG - Roko
SF - Joey
PF - Charlie
C - Bosh

Kinda reminds me of what the Chicago Bulls did last year with their lineup. (Though they had more size at Centre.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/roko-leniukic.asp
> 
> NBA Comparison: Sleepy Floyd
> 
> ...


I've heard that he's MUCH more a point guard than a shooting guard or combo guard. Perhaps he'll get a little experience playing off the ball with Tau but I think he'll get most of his time at the 1. That doesn't mean we can't run a two point guard offense of course and he certainly does need to get stronger. Defending NBA shooting guards would be a nightmare for him at this point.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tau loses to Zalgiris today: 
http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=2&partido=16

Roko only gets 6 minutes- 2 points, 1 rebound, 1 steal.

I hope his playing time isn't forever limited by the fact he's going to be coming to the Raps sooner or later. Still, plenty of practice time to improve his game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Who the hell is Sleepy Floyd?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> Don't mean to beat a dead horse to death but I see Roko as a "combo" guard. From the little I have seen and read on him I think he needs to work on his outside shot. He's got the handles to play the 1, and the rebounding and *size to run and gun at the 3.*


No way here, man. He might be ok for combo guard, but no size and body for 3 definately. Anyway hes a pointguard now and should be in future in my eyes. Hes playing best at 1, so why to search for smth else...

As for yesterday's game. He went in in 2nd quarter and totally didnt feel the game. I was calm watching my Zalgiris with Roko at the point, while Prigioni was always creating and dangerous. With Roko it was easier for us. But I think its the high level and very high intensity, which wasnt good for him coming off the bench yesterday. He just didnt feel into to the game if you know what I mean. He didnt play in 2nd half, because Tau started trailing and they couldnt risk with letting him in.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Who the hell is Sleepy Floyd?


As far as I can tell, a guy who averaged 21 points and 10 assists a game playing for the 88 Golden State Warriors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> No way here, man. He might be ok for combo guard, but no size and body for 3 definately. Anyway hes a pointguard now and should be in future in my eyes. Hes playing best at 1, so why to search for smth else...
> 
> As for yesterday's game. He went in in 2nd quarter and totally didnt feel the game. I was calm watching my Zalgiris with Roko at the point, while Prigioni was always creating and dangerous. With Roko it was easier for us. But I think its the high level and very high intensity, which wasnt good for him coming off the bench yesterday. He just didnt feel into to the game if you know what I mean. He didnt play in 2nd half, because Tau started trailing and they couldnt risk with letting him in.



Apparently it took them 19 hours to get to Kaunas from Barcelona. How long would it usually take?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Apparently it took them 19 hours to get to Kaunas from Barcelona. How long would it usually take?


Well thats an excuse, but I talked to Luis Scola and Kornel David after the game, asked them about the reasons they lost and they even didnt mention that long travel was one of them. To answer the question I think flight would take about ~3-4 hours and another hour fixing visa issues or stuff in airport and getting to the hotel. This time it was longer because of the fog they had to land in Warsaw and to go to Kaunas with bus. BTW you said Barcelona, arent they flying from Vitoria (or simply you mixed the cities)?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any new updates on Roko....how about some news on Slokar??????


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Some stats from Roko's two games.

Shooting guard Serkan Erdogan is injuried for a couple of weeks. A different position, but in the backcourt no the less, maybe he'll get some more minutes trickling down to him.

Tau plays again on wednesday.

c'mon Roko learn hard!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks^!


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Not exactly overworking him over there, are they? 12 and a half minutes a game, with a grand total of 5 shots, 3 trips to the line, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 turnover and 3 fouls. Good numbers, but boy, he could be getting that amount of playing time on the Raptors.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Who the hell is Sleepy Floyd?


 lol


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

RickyBlaze said:


> As far as I can tell, a guy who averaged 21 points and 10 assists a game playing for the 88 Golden State Warriors.


Floyd was a mainstay in Houston for a number of years -

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/f/floydsl01.html

Makes one realize how old one is and how young others may be...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> Not exactly overworking him over there, are they? 12 and a half minutes a game, with a grand total of 5 shots, 3 trips to the line, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 turnover and 3 fouls. Good numbers, but boy, he could be getting that amount of playing time on the Raptors.


Those numbers are total in all 3 Euroleague games so far, right? Anyway Tau has won yesterday 87:70 on road vs Olimpija, very poor team this season. Ukic has played 13 minutes and had 9 points. You can see boxscore here. http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido05.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=3&partido=25

Also theres short clip about him with few moments from this game. I dont know what he says, also I dont know how much will link work, so watch it quick  Last episode is with clear traveling of his, which went uncalled... Ukic's number 10 btw. http://sportal.siol.net/default.asp?article_id=10041010511151542430 Press on Velik talent Roko Ukic or simply here


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

9 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists and a couple steals (I think) in Tau's last victory, in under 20 minutes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Extra, extra, read all about it!!! Roko Leni-Ukic has breakout performance in Tau victory.

29:49 minutes 
27 points 5/9 from the field 3/5 from three 8/8 from the line 
3 assists 
7 rebounds

Gotta love it.

Anyone have a link?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe we will see more games like this from Roko.....first we get a win and now we have some promise from our prospect....look out the world is going to end!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Extra, extra, read all about it!!! Roko Leni-Ukic has breakout performance in Tau victory.
> 
> 29:49 minutes
> 27 points 5/9 from the field 3/5 from three 8/8 from the line
> ...


yeah, I'm not too sure where you got that from SkyWalk (not accusing you of lying or anything)

here's where I go to get all my Roko stuff, straight from the horses mouth....I've bookmarked the page and check in twice a week.

Tau-Euroleague Homepage 

I hope that helps!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://acb.com/fichas/LACB50072.php

Knew I didn't dream it...

Roko starting to roll. I wonder if the starting point guard is out longer than just the one game.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

shookem said:


> yeah, I'm not too sure where you got that from SkyWalk (not accusing you of lying or anything)
> 
> here's where I go to get all my Roko stuff, straight from the horses mouth....I've bookmarked the page and check in twice a week.
> 
> Tau-Euroleague Homepage


You can check that link only once a week, because its Euroleague. Euroleague has one game per week for team (either Wednesday or Thursday). Theres also ACB championship (Spanish one), where teams play on weekend. Thats where Roko got his nice statline. Not only nice, he was MVP of the Gameday with 34 value points. Impressive really. Pablo Prigioni the main pointguard became a father few hours before the game and didnt play. Should be playing tomorrow in Euroleague vs AEK though.

Its really not that hard to realise about two leagues thing. All countries have their own leagues. Italy - Lega, Spanish - ACB, Greece - Greek league and so and so on. Best teams from all leagues play in Euroleague (24 teams tournament), a little worser in ULEB Cup (24 teams), then FIBA Eurocup and FIBA Challenge Cup. Both FIBA leagues are really crapy, while Euroleague level is definately the highest. Now Spanish national league is considered the best (or best together with Italian) national championship in Europe. 

I hope now you get the view


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I do, I think.
so roko's team Tau, play in the spainish league where because they are such a good team they qualify to play in the 'Euroleague' tourny....right?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

shookem said:


> I do, I think.
> so roko's team Tau, play in the spainish league where because they are such a good team they qualify to play in the 'Euroleague' tourny....right?


Yes. They are not only good, they were second in last year Euroleague losing only to unstopable Maccabi (with Jasikevicius) in the final. This year they still have Scola (and another great players), but Tau lost Macijauskas and Calderon to NBA and their coach Ivanovic, who was the main part of their victories in last seasons. But still Tau is one of best teams in Europe.

Last year in Spanish champ Tau was also second, losing series 3-2 to Real Madrid in very stupid manner having 7 points lead with 47 seconds to go in final game...

Have you really watched Ukic clip from Euroleague Game3? Because I havent seen any comments, so maybe you simply missed it.



Zalgirinis said:


> Also theres short clip about him with few moments from this game. I dont know what he says, also I dont know how much will link work, so watch it quick  Last episode is with clear traveling of his, which went uncalled... Ukic's number 10 btw. http://sportal.siol.net/default.asp?article_id=10041010511151542430 Press on Velik talent Roko Ukic or simply here


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko against Pamesa:

16:52 minutes 
14 points-5/7- 1/4 from three- 1/3 free throws- 2 reb- 2 assist 

Also, Tau's coach fired today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Roko against Pamesa:
> 
> 16:52 minutes
> 14 points-5/7- 1/4 from three- 1/3 free throws- 2 reb- 2 assist
> ...


Really? Why?


----------



## KristianH (May 3, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Really? Why?


Bad result...but what the important thing is new Tau Ceramica`s coach is Velimir Perasovic. Perasovic is also Croatian, also born and played for Split just like Roko. 2 years ago when Roko was playing there Perasovic was GM of the club.....Ukic will see a lot of playing time under him, and won`t be benched after just one mistake.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

KristianH said:


> Bad result...but what the important thing is new Tau Ceramica`s coach is Velimir Perasovic. Perasovic is also Croatian, also born and played for Split just like Roko. 2 years ago when Roko was playing there Perasovic was GM of the club.....Ukic will see a lot of playing time under him, and won`t be benched after just one mistake.


Bonus.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

yup everythink surrounding the raps seems to be gettin a helping hand denver with there injuries roko and his new coach ... we jus need 2 sort out the most important thing now... the actual team


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh no! Roko gets hurt! , although it doesn't seem too bad. Still a shot to the kidneys and a night in the hospital, that sucks.
It's too bad because tomorrow is Tau versus Benetton, aka Ukic versus Slokar. I was looking forward to this one, all well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Suffered a hematoma in one of his kidneys. Must have hurt like the dickens (which I hear is quite a lot). Will miss a few games.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

damn, he's prob a warrior so he'll b back in no time


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Roko is out for a month. His kidney is injured, not just bruised.

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2005/12/09/1345723-sun.html


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Ukic is back after injury. 3 days ago he scored 6pts and had 2rebs and 4asis in 17min. for easy win, and today he was leading Tau scorer with 11pts. in just 12min. for victory over their bigest rival Barcelona. Now Tau is alone at top of the Spanish champhionship.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Boris said:


> Ukic is back after injury. 3 days ago he scored 6pts and had 2rebs and 4asis in 17min. for easy win, and today he was leading Tau scorer with 11pts. in just 12min. for victory over their bigest rival Barcelona. Now Tau is alone at top of the Spanish champhionship.


Thanks for the update. I hear he's pulled some nice moves scoring the ball.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone think he'll come over after this season?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ No, because we would have to buy him out, as opposed to waiting a year and getting him for no buy out.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

we need Omar Cook back for next year

hopefully the belgians taught him how to shoot


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko plays well in Tau's last game:

10 points, 6 assists in 24 minutes.
http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido05.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=10&partido=109

In his previous match he had 10 points, 2 rebounds, an assist, and a steal in 13 minutes.

The game before that, 11 points in 12 minutes:
http://jornadavirtual.acb.com/htm/estadisticas/est124.htm


Where do you think he'd go in the upcoming draft? I don't see many other better point guard prospects out there. 

I also wonder if he gets many Raptor games. I know when Babs visited they were able to watch the game that day in his apartment.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

shookem said:


> Anyone think he'll come over after this season?


I think we should definitely try. I think that it was Babcock's confidence with either Calderon or Ukic that helped him pull the trigger and bring over James' shorter contract.

I would have no problem giving him a mid-first rounder's contract (that should cover any buyout) and bring him over. He's not really getting much burn with TAU this season, I'm sure he'd like to come over here and play 15-20 rather than 10 mpg there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think there's a reasonable chance to bring him over if we want to. However, Babs might decide it's better to wait, especially if he's looking to sign MJ in the summer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Apparently Roko didn't play all that well in his last game (where Tau blew out there opponent) but still got 6 points and 3 assists, including a buzzer beating 3.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

shookem said:


> Anyone think he'll come over after this season?


Probly no. He have option in contract that after 2 years he can leave and go (only) to Toronto without no buyout.

I watched game Tau vs. Olimpija. He impruved since last time I watched him. He doesn't hold ball in his hands like he used to do before, and he dosen't forces shoots like he did in Split. He also impruved his shooting, and plays D much more agressive than before, even I think he is litle bit stronger, but he is stil skiny and have problems in D with blocks, and finishing around the rim. In the game he had some spectacular moves scoring 10pt. and 6asists.. Olimpija was close in the game and when he enterd in the game Tau went to 30 point lead because when Prigioni was in the game Olimpija's guards was abel to beat first line, but when Roko enterd in the game he stoped their penentration leaving Olimpija without no quality organisation. Bad thing for him is that he plays along with virtuosity PG Prigioni and he doesn't have much playing time, but the good side is that he can learn much from him.

I know you are interesting in Splitter. I think he would be perfect fit for Toronto at centar spot. He is already great defensman and since last time I saw him he impruved in ofense and plays more cofindent.

btw Slokar finaly saw some playin time in Italian league. He scored 20point and 6boards


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^^

The update is much appreciated Boris.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Boris said:


> Probly no. He have option in contract that after 2 years he can leave and go (only) to Toronto without no buyout.
> 
> I watched game Tau vs. Olimpija. He impruved since last time I watched him. He doesn't hold ball in his hands like he used to do before, and he dosen't forces shoots like he did in Split. He also impruved his shooting, and plays D much more agressive than before, even I think he is litle bit stronger, but he is stil skiny and have problems in D with blocks, and finishing around the rim. In the game he had some spectacular moves scoring 10pt. and 6asists.. Olimpija was close in the game and when he enterd in the game Tau went to 30 point lead because when Prigioni was in the game Olimpija's guards was abel to beat first line, but when Roko enterd in the game he stoped their penentration leaving Olimpija without no quality organisation. Bad thing for him is that he plays along with virtuosity PG Prigioni and he doesn't have much playing time, but the good side is that he can learn much from him.
> 
> ...



Great update....good to see some news on Slokar. Do you Know if any of the Euro's who plan to play in the NBA are working on their bodies in the weight room? Roko and Slokar are a little thin....I don't want to see them "bulk up" but add 10-15 pounds of muscle....it sure would help the transission to the BIG league.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Great update....good to see some news on Slokar. Do you Know if any of the Euro's who plan to play in the NBA are working on their bodies in the weight room? Roko and Slokar are a little thin....I don't want to see them "bulk up" but add 10-15 pounds of muscle....it sure would help the transission to the BIG league.


Probly yes, but in europ basketball is playing whole year so players don't have much time to go in the weight room and also in international game is more inportant to know how to play then to have muscles.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Keep up the updates, Boris!! Appreciated, and repped.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Word is that Roko hasn't been playing all that well of late in his limited minutes. On the flip side, Splitter has been great.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone have updates here? I assume he hasn't been getting much time of late...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Last game he had 3/3/3 in 18 minutes. Won easily.

http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=1&partido=2

Little production in 6 minutes in loss against Zalgiris.

The previous game he had 9 points, 2rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 steals in 13 minutes.

http://www.euroleague.net/stats/statsPartido.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=3&partido=25

Seems like he was injured for a while too. (after the kidney?)


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> Where do you think he'd go in the upcoming draft? I don't see many other better point guard prospects out there.


If there isn't a better player than the guy at bottom on the depth chart of a European league team (ignoring the guys who've played less than 5 games), then you must think this draft is pretty thin indeed. He's the worst shooter on the team, his assist to turnover ratio is mediocre, he doesn't steal the ball particularly often, his rebounding is mediocre. I haven't seen any of the games, from on paper, he hasn't shown a thing.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> If there isn't a better player than the guy at bottom on the depth chart of a European league team (ignoring the guys who've played less than 5 games), then you must think this draft is pretty thin indeed. He's the worst shooter on the team, his assist to turnover ratio is mediocre, he doesn't steal the ball particularly often, his rebounding is mediocre. I haven't seen any of the games, from on paper, he hasn't shown a thing.


Yes, this draft is very thin indeed, especially at point guard. Roko hasn't had a great season by any stretch but he is playing for one of the best teams in Europe.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not getting playing time with Tau does make it more likely for him to come over next season, signing for pretty cheap. Would BC want to do it? I guess that depends on how Roko looks to BC (summer league, national team) and what BC ends up doing this summer (draft, free agency, Mike James). Even if James is resigned, we still need a third point guard from somewhere. From most accounts, Roko's an open court point guard whose game might be better suited to the NBA. He'll take some adjusting, which is why BC might want to bring him over sooner. 

Then again, BC may want to delay option to sign him and spend all of our cap space on other players, preferring to use the MLE on him at a later date (or retain to the option to trade his fairly attractive rights). 

One more game before the Euroleague quarterfinals for Tau (i think if it's a close loss they may make the quarters anyway). At least Roko is experiencing plenty of high-level play, even if it is from the bench.


----------

